# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Flickmixer disassembly

## Grahame Collins

Hi Folks 
We have a Raymor flickmixer which I thought was a good brand, that leaks after a couple of years of service. 
I got the branded cap off the top and removed a screw beneath but no amount of pulling a tugging will release the handle. 
I ring up the local Tradelink plumbing center and yes they have the replacement cassette but advise that they are expensive and don't always stop the leaks. 
Is there a trick to handle removal of these units without destruction of same? Failing that I am prepared to replace the unit but don,t want to do it with a crap brand.Whats a good name in Flickmixers? 
Grahame

----------


## Tools

At Bunnies they have a tap handle remover which is essentially a two legged gear puller.Is that of any use in your situation? 
Tools

----------


## Grahame Collins

Hi Tools
The tap handle is retained in place by a single 12 gauge  self tapper screw.There is  virtually nothing for a puller screw  to bear against.the screw hole is about 2.5mm making it far too small for a puller screw to go through.
I assume the handle comes off in a vertical fashion.It moves in the left and right planes and pivots up and down as it is designed to. 
I am cautious about exerting any real force on the assembly for fear of damaging it.
I suspect the only way to stop the leak is to replace the entire assembly.
thanks for your input
Grahame

----------


## Gooner

> I suspect the only way to stop the leak is to replace the entire assembly.
> Grahame

  I recently bought a Raymor flick mixer to install into our ensuite (that has been in the process of being renovated for 6 months). Since then I have heard that mixers in general are a little risky to install as they tend to fail and are expensive to fix/replace. 
The only way I can see to replace the mixer would be rip out a good section of the wall. Hmm... I am wondering if I should change to the good old fashion taps before I go any further...

----------


## davo2310

There isnt another grub screw just under the lever is there? otherwise the screw you have removed would be all, the handle will sit on the square shaped knob of the cartridge.

----------


## Bloss

> Since then I have heard that mixers in general are a little risky to install as they tend to fail and are expensive to fix/replace.

  I have used and had installed in jobs the old style flickmixers with o-rings for years and they sometimes needed maintenance (as do regular taps).  
Since using ceramic cartridge mixers of all brands and cost IMHO they are brilliant. Sometimes early leaks means poor installation practice. It is very important to flush out all the pipe work (ie: follow the destructions!) before doing the final fit-up. Good plumbers will leave any filter/aerator off and the tap on as a last precaution so that any swarf or other rubbish is washed through in the first flush. 
Properly installed these taps will outlast the bathroom - well between the average refurbishment anyway. 
Sounds like Grahame's is jammed onto the rod below or there is another small grub screw to remove - often there are two, and commonly hidden under another plastic cap with a logo or brand on it. A squirt of WD40 or RP7 or similar and leave it overnight sometimes does the trick.

----------


## Grahame Collins

Here are some pics to make it easier.The tap sits on a stainless sink top and is removable as an assembly by releasing a locking screw and flexible hose connections from below. 
The pictures show
1  the tap with  brand badge in position, SHMBO peeled over the plastic cover and the Raymor brand came with off it.  
 2 The cap removed showing the self tap screw. 
3 A rear view reflected in her make up mirror to show there is no grub screw visible- anywhere under full rotation and elevation of said lever. 
My main concern is that I will damage something else if I subject the tap  to the degrees of force metalworkers can apply to objects that won't cooperate. 
Grahame

----------


## Bloss

Not much use to you I'm afraid. That handle will be sitting over a tapered square shaft. Other than removing  the screw and using WD40 and some brute force I can't suggest anything else (new fitting when the cast handle snaps maybe . . . :Biggrin:   )

----------


## Ronaldo451

I would have thought to pull it apart you need to remove the whole unit from the sink by undoing the locking threaded washer underneath the benchtop...

----------


## wonderplumb

It should simply lift off once that screw is undone, give it an almighty tug, if you break it youll have to wear buying another one.
Ive never really had any trouble with them, unlike a standard tap handle there is little opportunity for crud to build up around that area.

----------


## Bloss

What he says   :Arrow Up:   :2thumbsup:

----------

